# Cigar Kit?



## SabertoothBunny (Jul 1, 2021)

ALRIGHTY...

I was given some pen kits, a cigar variation, see pictures. These are Dayacom kits (printed on baggies) and I think they may be an artisan cigar style. This is because they rear tube is too big for my cigar bushings but the style of kits and rear cap just say cigar to me. The inside of the larger tube is 25/64, I think....

I need help figuring out exactly what kind of kit this is so I can get the right bushings set. Want to turn them and have looked at the supply spreadsheet but it is too expansive for me to figure this part out. Any help would be appreciated.

These kits I think are quite a bit older as I cannot find this style with the thin black line (piece goes on top near pen tip just layed out wrong) and the center band on its side in the photo is solid gold, no black lines. The guy who gave these to me is a retired pro turner and asked that I make one for him once I start making the pens.


----------



## foursquare (Jul 1, 2021)

If you cannot find them elsewhere, I think the bushings sold by Lee Valley Tools will work with that kit.


----------



## magpens (Jul 1, 2021)

Not totally clear what your questions are.

One thing though .... a normal cigar pen kit uses two brass tubes of exactly the same diameter, that being 10 mm ( drill size ) .
What you are showing seems to be two different sized brass tubes, the lower (nib end) being smaller in diameter than the upper.

Another thing .... the normal cigar design has a two part nib piece .... what you show seems very different.

And one more thing .... the components for the center, between the two barrels, are not like any cigar kit components I have seen.

So I suggest that this is not a normal cigar kit .... or .... it may be a kit that went off the market over 12 yrs ago when I started making pens.

You can compare the components  you show with a very common currently sold cigar kit by going to ....









						Cigar Pen Kit - Chrome
					

Check out the deal on Cigar Pen Kit - Chrome at Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods



					www.bereahardwoods.com
				




and



			https://www.bereahardwoods.com/pdf/CigarPenBH.pdf
		


Feel free to ask specific questions as they occur to you. .
It would help if you could provide more info like measured diameters and lengths of the brass tubes supplied with the kit you show.
You will need to make the measurements accurately with calipers because sometimes little variations can be significant.

Also, be sure to closely compare the nib components and the center components you show with the references I gave.

The clip styling could also give us some clues ... please show the clip features completely.


----------



## Jans husband (Jul 1, 2021)

2 suggestions

1 have you asked the donor what kit they are?
2 Why not turn between centres, no bushings needed!
Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Jul 1, 2021)

I think you may be missing a tube.  The tube you picture by the nib MAY actually need to be pressed into the cap—the transmission friction fits into a thinner tube on assembly.  I just took a pic of the components from an old Dayacom or Berea kit (probably 15-20 years old)—but I can’t get it from my phone to the tablet.  Parts are the same as today’s cigar kits though.
Edit…the twist tube was a 5/16” OD, so my guess above is likely wrong!
Earl


----------



## DrD (Jul 2, 2021)

Since many of the kits in my inventory are at least 20 yrs old, I pre-assemble the kits, attaching mating components loosely, ensuring they fit, but not so tight to make diss-assembly difficult.  That helps me see if and where I may need glue as well.


----------



## RunnerVince (Sep 13, 2021)

SabertoothBunny said:


> ALRIGHTY...
> 
> I was given some pen kits, a cigar variation, see pictures. These are Dayacom kits (printed on baggies) and I think they may be an artisan cigar style. This is because they rear tube is too big for my cigar bushings but the style of kits and rear cap just say cigar to me. The inside of the larger tube is 25/64, I think....
> 
> ...


If it says Dayacom on the bag and uses a 25/64 tube, it's likely a Cigar pen from Craft Supplies USA. I usually buy from them because they are local(ish) to me, and I pass them on the way to visit my parents. If the clip has the fancy little "A" on it, then it's definitely that kit.


----------



## egnald (Sep 13, 2021)

Do all of the other bags contain the same parts and sizes? The large tube just seems odd for any kind of cigar style that I have ever seen. - Dave


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Sep 13, 2021)

egnald said:


> Do all of the other bags contain the same parts and sizes? The large tube just seems odd for any kind of cigar style that I have ever seen. - Dave



For this style of kit I was given, yes they are all the same. It is obviously a much older style kit that was been discontinued I think. Gonna take some manipulating but I will get it made.


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Sep 13, 2021)

RunnerVince said:


> If it says Dayacom on the bag and uses a 25/64 tube, it's likely a Cigar pen from Craft Supplies USA. I usually buy from them because they are local(ish) to me, and I pass them on the way to visit my parents. If the clip has the fancy little "A" on it, then it's definitely that kit.



These are Dayacom cigar kits bu there is no "A" on the clip. It likely predates the kits currently carried at Craft Supplies USA, the clip design and other parts are not the same as the artisan cigarillo they have now.


----------



## RunnerVince (Sep 21, 2021)

SabertoothBunny said:


> These are Dayacom cigar kits bu there is no "A" on the clip. It likely predates the kits currently carried at Craft Supplies USA, the clip design and other parts are not the same as the artisan cigarillo they have now.


Well best of luck. One suggestion. Instead of worrying about the bushings for this set of pens, just use a pair of calipers and take your measurements directly from the mating pen parts, then turn down to those measurements. (Similar to what many people do with the turn between centers method.) It takes a little more time because of the stopping/starting of the lathe, but you'll ultimately end up with better pens.

I struggled with bushings not being exact for a long time. Finally, I realized I could keep getting mad at bushings that "should" be perfect, or I could just accept the fact that they weren't going to be and find a workaround. And while you may generally be happy with your pens using bushings, this method may save you a lot of time/energy for this particular lot of pens. Just some food for thought.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2021)

Bushings are pieces of metal that are round, turned on a lathe.  You have a lathe.
MAKE bushings!!  Use corian or some acrylic so they don't swell when humidity is high.
Easy to test size, if they fit in the tube, the small diameter is correct.  Now make the large diameter equal
to the size of the component with which the blank will mate.

This may help:


----------

